# Lake Amistad?



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

It's on my way to and from Colorado to the Texas coast, and I like the look of it. Lots of cliffs and such. 

I fished there just one morning in my kayak several years ago, on my way back to Colorado from the Texas coast, and nearly drowned. 

I launched, and then remembered I had forgotten something important. Don't recall what. Anyway, I beached the kayak, told Sally to stay onboard, and went back up the bank 100 yards to the camper. 

When I turned around, the kayak was heading west with the wind. 

I dove in and swam. I swam like I have never swum. And I can swim, now. I'm a swimmer. 

The boat was riding the wind, and after about a half-mile, I realized that I was either going to catch it or drown. And I wasn't gaining much. 

I gave her a last burst, finally caught it, and knew I had no chance of climbing aboard, whupped as I was. 

Just wrapped my arm over the bow, laid on my back, and scissor-kicked for shore. Obviously I made it. 

Anyway, I'm thinking of trying it again on my way south this Fall. 

Any of y'all ever fished it? It sure is pretty!


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Never yak fished the main lake but have definitely fished the pecos and devils rivers down to the lake. If you haven’t fished/kayaked the devils it needs to be a bucket list item when the water is up a little. Hands down best fly fishing for river bass in texas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow! What a gorgeous picture!

Is the water being "up a little" predictable?


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

To be 100% honest that pic isn’t me I just posted to show what it looks like. Generally earlier in the year before summer droughts hit is better. It gets pretty hot and dry out there in the high desert so I try to go in the spring when all the aquifers and springs that feed river are full.


----------

